# Narrowneck Saturday Morning 11 Aug 6am



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay, I know they're small potatoes, but there's still some tailor around begging to be caught, and a fish in the bag does restore some brownie points with the wife, particularly when you've come up with zilch on your last two outings. So who's up for some Saturday morning action?

Gunston and I will be meeting at the Sth Narrowneck carpark at 6.00am.

Hope to see some other yakkers there.

Matt


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good old Narrowneck!!
Count me in at some stage!!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I could have my arm twisted. Where is Narrowneck exactly, near Currumbin Creek isn't it? How big are the waves going to be? My one and only beach launch at Palm beach saw me get rolled three times and ended up providing burley when I got out there from all the seawater I swallowed :shock: .

Due you bait fish or just troll lures?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Wayne

Narrowneck is near Surfers Paradise, Closer to you than you think Wayne.

Cheers


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Wanye and Sel,
Come if you can because it's going to be the smallest swell (waves) all winter. Chris (Gunstan) said today the waves weren't even breaking (it's that small)!!! Saturday is more of the same!!
Let's catch some tailor Gents!!!


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi WayneD!

Narrowneck is a small stretch of beach between Main Beach and Surfers Paradise.

If you take the exit off the Southport Bridge and head towards the Spit you'll come to a roundabout where you can keep left and head towards the Spit or turn right towards MAin Beach. Take the right turn. You'll see MAin Beach Surf Club on your left, but keep driving heading south. Eventually, after a couple of km's, you'll come to a stretch of road where the buildings suddenly stop and you can see the ocean - that's Narrowneck. There is a north carpark, then a stretch of road where cars parallel park, then a small south carpark. We'll be at the south carpark at 6.00 am, but you can always come at your own leisure. However, ocean launches, however small the surf, are best done with mates around to keep an eye out.

Hope to see you there. Don't forget WA pillies and/or lures. I should be able to lend you a ganged rig if you need it.

Matt


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne should be like glass going by the forecast, although Matt's directions are great, if you want to check a map before leaving home see GC UBD map 29, N 20


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

What - no photos this time? 8)

Thanks Richo!

Matt


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool that's a lot closer than I thought. So is it only tailor that we are chasing, what else are we a chance of catching? I will be there by 6 am. God I hope after my last few trips that I actually catch something, anything!!!! Now, where did I put my mojo...


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

its alright wayne the fishing gods will repay you three or four fold when you do get onto a few, you deserve it after the last few trips

Lee


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Wayne,

If there's no tailor around, bream would certainly be an option.

I've had a couple of dud runs myself, lately, but Narrowneck has provided the goods before. Here's hoping! I don't wanna face my wife again with nothing in the bag! 

Matt


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Not going to make it now. Ran up the back of someone this arvo on the gateway   :x

Going to sort out al the shit that goes with insurance tomorrow. Two weekends without fishing.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear (and see) that Wayne.

There'll be other times. The important thing is that you weren't hurt - then you wouldn't be out again for a while - if at all!

I'll put a post up for you to check out, tomorrow.

Matt


----------

